# MF 245 newb needs some answers



## hshift (Jan 21, 2014)

Went to look at a 1981 MF 245 at a small local dealer. It's got the Perkins 3 cyl diesel with a 232 "like new" loader. I test drove it and it ran good, used the loader on a gravel pile and seemed to work good. The loader is driven by a pump attached to the PTO. The guy selling it said this is preferrable, that the PTO pump makes the loader lift and lower faster and with more power than using the tractor hydraulics, is this true? To my eye the only negatives were a couple of small cracks on the rear tires, non-working lights, and a slightly weepy power steering pump. The clock is showing 1800 hours. He is asking $7500. 

I will be using this for clearing brush, moving dirt and making driveways on a 25 acre lot I have. Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the price is in the ball park, as long as there is nothing wrong with it. Ask him if he can hook the loader up to the tractor hydraulics instead of the rear PTO pump. If he can't, there must be something wrong. If you keep that rear pump for the loader, that keeps you from using any PTO powered bushhogs etc. , unless you take the loader off when you don't need it.
Search the internet and see what other MF 245's like this are for sale.


----------



## hshift (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks pogobill. I'm going to look at a Kubota M4030 on Friday, depending on how that goes, I may take the plunge on the MF, provided the tractor hydraulics work. Should there be a big difference in performance of the loader driven by PTO pump vs. tractor hydraulics?


----------



## sirloy (Sep 12, 2013)

The PTO pump could be a larger pump than the internal one which is usual reason for going this route. Another option for better loader performance is a front crank driven pump. This gets round the PTO tie up.


----------

